# Where is a good place to advertise puppies for sale?



## terri46355 (May 16, 2003)

We have 6 registered Shih Tzu puppies for sale. $250 each. We are not professional breeders (puppy mill). Should I advertise "home raised"?

 
male

 
female


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

A friend of mine just sold her entire litter of mini Aussies by advertising in her local paper. She placed an ad the week before they were ready and sold them all within that week. They all left the Sunday they were ready.


----------



## tnokie (Jan 30, 2007)

If you have a local craigslist you can put them under "farm and garden" You can also put them under pets,but you can't say they are for sale ,Its all in how you word it. Just say what they are and "rehoming fee applies" They might slide by,depends on how many "perfect police" you have on your list. Ours is usually loaded with people afraid someone might make a dime on a pet and have nothing better to do!


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

We had a garage sale that co-ordinated w/puppies for sale & sold them all.


----------



## Ed Norman (Jun 8, 2002)

We sold a litter of purebreds this summer. I ran ads on breeder sites, purebred sites, etc. I don't think I got any interest online at all, except for one Nigerian scammer. THe places that sold were the local paper, the local Thrifty Nickel classifieds paper, and the tiny radio station that has a Swap Shop every day. I even tried to sell some to a pet shop but they said the bottom had fallen out of the purebred pup market at that time. We sold for far less than normal, maybe your prices are coming up again.


----------



## PNP Katahdins (Oct 28, 2008)

Terri, "professional breeder" and "puppy mill" are two entirely different concepts. "Home-raised" should be adequate for your purposes but equals "backyard breeder" for many, which is not a good thing. A backyard breeder can be like a small-scale puppy mill, although maybe under better conditions.

A professional breeder can be good enough at raising healthy, good-quality pups to make a living at it. It may include showing, training, performance events, and grooming activities.

These are all just words. The breeders with good reputations have nothing to hide, the rest don't want too many questions.

Likewise, the advertising term "both parents on premises" makes me cringe. The seller may mean that buyers can see the quality, health and temperament of the father as well as the mother. However it may also indicate they didn't bother to find a good mate for their female and just used the most convenient one.

Good luck selling your pups. Most buyers are interested in health and temperament first and foremost when buying a family pet. Oh yes, cuteness is good too.

Peg


----------



## Lyra (Sep 15, 2009)

Like this world needs more puppy mills. Most home breeders ARE the puppy mills. This thread makes me ill.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

ummm, ethnicfoods.com maybe? :shrug:


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

A reputable breeder would not need to worry about finding buyers for puppies. If you are serious, act like a serious reputable breeder. Start with the best dogs for breeding. Get your breeding stock from those who show dogs and get health clearances before breeding. Once you have a *****, learn how to show and take her to shows to champion her. Train her in obedience and get her obedience titles (this is called getting titles at both ends, in front of her name and after her name). Get whatever tests are needed for shih tzus. Then, breed her to a champion male. Does this cost money? Yes. But, you will meet people who love the breed and who will buy your puppies. Will you make money? Maybe. With six puppies I expect you would end up making as much as you are going to make with the puppies you have, considering you are going to have a hard time selling them in this economy.

How do I know you are not a reputable breeder? Well, you have no buyers for your puppies. If you were in the circuit you'd probably have half of them sold before they were born, and you could ask a lot more than $250. The kind of stock I'm talking about isn't cheap, but sometimes a breeder will have a breeding ***** they are ready to sell (right now people are downsizing and you may be able to pick up a nice ***** very reasonably) and you can get one more litter out of her before retiring her and just loving her. You keep the best of the litter and begin your kennel.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Maura said:


> A reputable breeder would not need to worry about finding buyers for puppies. If you are serious, act like a serious reputable breeder. .


Some (most) people just want pets. The problem I have with 'home breeders' is that there are way too many abandoned dogs and cats in shelters now.

All my cats and dogs are rescue animals, either from a humane society or they turned up on my doorstep.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Is it just me, or is this thread actually an advertisement for the OP. 

Shouldn't this be in the Barter Board?


----------



## Jennifer L. (May 10, 2002)

It doesn't sound to me like Terri is over running the world with dogs. It's all very well to not over breed dogs, but also, who would have dogs when the going price for that well-bred perfect puppy, which would be the only kind you could get one if breeding were curtailed, were $1000's of dollars? 

I'd say the local paper would probably be your best bet. Maybe your vet would have a board where they might allow you to tack up a notice?

Good luck with the pups.


Jennifer


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

I hope you find good homes for your puppies. 

In the future, you might want to consider finding homes before the breeding takes place.


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

Lyra said:


> Like this world needs more puppy mills. Most home breeders ARE the puppy mills. This thread makes me ill.


Wow. . . . that was uncalled for.

NeHi


----------



## RJMAcres (Sep 9, 2009)

Terri, what part of the Ozarks are you ?
From what you wrote, I can tell you are not a puppy mill as they wouldn't have
asked where to advertise. Hopefully you are by a larger town or city and can put
an ad in the local paper. Lots of folks here in the Ozarks just can't afford an 
expensive puppy.

For other folks here, the Ozarks are flooded with puppy mills and unwanted pets.
We just did a rescue today of 4 dogs that were dumped or abandoned depending
on who's story you listened to. We've been having to do way to many rescues of
large breed dogs. That doesn't include the dogs that are just being taken out in
the country and dumped to either survive on their own or die.

So hat's off to Terri for trying to sell her puppies the right way.

Randy


----------



## terri46355 (May 16, 2003)

I am sorry to offend some of you with my question. Because of this, I feel the need to reply.

We have pet quality puppies that started out living in the house and have moved to the attached garage. They go outside in the yard every day for exercise and Vitamin D. They are well taken care of. I thought that "home raised" would make it sound like they are treated right, since this state is known for people breeding dogs for profit and little concern for the dogs' well being.

Many people are breed loyal. They want specific breeds of dogs. Most of the people who buy our puppies, have had a Shih Tzu. And, yes, everyone who got a puppy from us loves their dog, because that is the breed they wanted. 

An ad will be in the Ozark Horse Trader (West Plains) next Thursday and the parents will be neutered.


----------



## Lyra (Sep 15, 2009)

nehimama said:


> Wow. . . . that was uncalled for.
> 
> NeHi


I have been around shelters, reputable breeders, and adopted many abandoned and abused dogs. I know exactly what Maura is talking about. With millions of dogs and cats in shelters the last thing this world needs is more mom & pop breeders. 

This week more than 1,000 animals were rescued from a home in the Houston area where the owner was selling the animals at flea markets. The breeding and sale of animals is not a matter to take lightly.
http://www.chron.com/disp/story.mpl/ap/tx/6634544.html


----------



## cowcreekgeeks (Mar 5, 2009)

Lyra said:


> I have been around shelters, reputable breeders, and adopted many abandoned and abused dogs. I know exactly what Maura is talking about. With millions of dogs and cats in shelters the last thing this world needs is more mom & pop breeders.
> 
> This week more than 1,000 animals were rescued from a home in the Houston area where the owner was selling the animals at flea markets. The breeding and sale of animals is not a matter to take lightly.
> http://www.chron.com/disp/story.mpl/ap/tx/6634544.html



So what? Terri is selling SIX pups. If you're going to get angry about people selling something, get angry about people selling drugs, not animals. The last thing this world needs is more holier than thou pet people and their thousands of rescued pets.


----------



## sidepasser (May 10, 2002)

So what makes Terri any different than the folks that raise and sell Great Pyrs or any type of LGDs and post on HT? 

Those are cute little puppies and I am sure if she were a "puppy mill" she would have knowledge of how to sell those types of pups. Some people do want to breed one litter from their dog and keep a pup and sell the rest. I see it here on HT from time to time.

Just because those are cute little house slipper pups doesn't mean Terri was not mindful of breeding a nice pair of dogs and getting nice pups. Not everyone wants a high toned show dog nor can they afford one. I didn't note anywhere that she said she was breeding litter after litter either. As cute as those little frou frous are, she will probably have no trouble finding the perfect homes for them and advertising in APPROPRIATE publications will assist her in doing so. 

Shoot she isn't asking near what I have seen some dogs on Petfinder going for, but is asking enough to make sure that who ever buys one will at least have enough in the pup to probably take care of it.

I have two rescues and let me tell ya, while some rescues are perfect dogs, others like my Baby are neurotic messes that most people wouldn't deal with for one minute. I just happen to have more patience than the average person I guess, cause Baby doesn't like just anyone, is hard to handle mostly and very shy. Some people don't want a dog like that and don't want to take a chance on getting one like that and all the accompanying problems that can entail. 

Good luck selling your pups, I would advertise in breed related sites, in your local paper and through your veterinarian who would be able to tell people that the pups have had their first shots and worming, etc. if asked.


----------



## Lyra (Sep 15, 2009)

cowcreekgeeks said:


> So what? Terri is selling SIX pups. If you're going to get angry about people selling something, get angry about people selling drugs, not animals. The last thing this world needs is more holier than thou pet people and their thousands of rescued pets.


People can choose to sell/buy drugs. People can choose to buy/sell/breed animals. The animals have no choice in the matter. 

Sorry that you think I am holier than thou but some of us on here value life and nature. There are many cultures that have believed that all life is sacred and I am one of those that follows those values. It is sad to see the degrading of life to the point of it being merely mentioned as "selling something".


----------



## cowcreekgeeks (Mar 5, 2009)

Lyra said:


> People can choose to sell/buy drugs. People can choose to buy/sell/breed animals. The animals have no choice in the matter.


You're right...and you know what? Nobody is ASKING the animals because they're...uh...animals! What you're doing is called anthropomorphism. I see it as a sickness. Bottom line is animals are either tools or food. If Terri can make a buck selling dogs good for her.


----------



## MariaAZ (Jun 5, 2007)

Lyra said:


> There are many cultures that have believed that all life is sacred and I am one of those that follows those values. It is sad to see the degrading of life to the point of it being merely mentioned as "selling something".


Lyra, I see you are fairly new to Homesteading Today, so I don't know if you are aware of this, but lots of members here raise and sell animals. But since you mentioned ALL life, I'm assuming you feel the same way about fruits, vegetables and other plant matter which is undeniably living and very much grown for profit.

I think your values are to be commended and they are ideal FOR YOU. However, it is dangerous to assume that people who don't share the same mindset are somehow lesser than us, that our values make us superior. YOU may see someone degrading life, but I don't see it that way. I come from a different background, possibly a different culture and very likely have totally different life experiences than you. Does this mean you are right and I'm wrong? Or, maybe I'm right and you are the wrong one. Or maybe... just maybe... this is a matter of opinion which means neither of us is right OR wrong, just on different sides of a hot-button issue.


----------



## lamoncha lover (Mar 1, 2009)

lets give all animals equal rights. citizenship and yes lawyers,
All you homesteaders who breed cows..I am aghast.
and goats...humph
and chicken breeders ..makes my head hurt.
Along with breeding any of them comes a responsibility to raise healthy animals. keep them healthy by appropriate care, and if they are to be food a quick death
IF they are pets the responsibility is the same escept add on there a good home with a can return clause at any time.
Givethis lady a break,geeze


----------



## BoldViolet (Feb 5, 2009)

http://kijiji.com allows free ads for everything, including dogs and puppies


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Okay, this, breeding pet quality pups thing. Shouldn't a pet have decent conformation? Dogs with poor conformation have pain in their joints. Dogs with heart conditions can't keep up with the other dogs and die early. I don't want a pet dog with owner possession or a health problem that causes him pain or an early death. Why is that so much to ask for? A reputable breeder has his or her breeding stock tested for the problems that breed has. In large dogs, hip x-rays to rate the hips for hip dysplasia. With Dobermans and Cairn terriers, genetic testing for Von Wildebrand's disease. Some problems are obvious, such as elbows that stick out. Elbows that stick out aren't merely unattractive in the show ring, they cause joint problems and joint pain for the dog. Sure, a mutt from the pound or a puppy from a neighbor can be a wonderful pet, but how much better if that animal is healthy.


----------



## stormaq (Oct 26, 2008)

I use "Next Day Pets", you can advertise for free. Last winter I sold 35 registered puppies for $400.00 ea & 5 unregistered pups for $200.00 ea.
Definatly advertise that they are home raised (in the house) and tell how socialized they are.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

Listen to Bob Barker, spay or neuter your pets.
Plenty of healthy puppies, dogs, kittens and cats killed in shelters because no one wants them.
I think checking the market prior to breeding is good advice. Visit a shelter and see how few people are adopting pets.

While this is far better than the " Oh, I wonder what a German Shepard crossed with a beagle. I'll bet the puppies would be cute." breeding.


Same trouble in the Horse world. Backyard breeders breeding and cross breeding, "just because we like to see a foal around the place".

I may be criticized by my harsh reply, after she isn't asking if she should breed them. We are way past that juncture. But this web site is a way to educate, share knowledge and learn. Too late for those puppies, but perhaps others can learn.

I'd expect she can find homes for them.Hopefully good homes and they won't end up as "cast offs" after the "puppy" wears off. I'd also expect hundreds of healthy dogs and puppies will die tonight because no one had room for another dog. Now that's sad.


----------



## DJ in WA (Jan 28, 2005)

Maura said:


> Okay, this, breeding pet quality pups thing. Shouldn't a pet have decent conformation? Dogs with poor conformation have pain in their joints. Dogs with heart conditions can't keep up with the other dogs and die early. I don't want a pet dog with owner possession or a health problem that causes him pain or an early death. Why is that so much to ask for? A reputable breeder has his or her breeding stock tested for the problems that breed has. In large dogs, hip x-rays to rate the hips for hip dysplasia. With Dobermans and Cairn terriers, genet Wildebrand's disease. Some problems are obvious, such as elbows that stick out. Elbows that stick out aren't merely unattractive in the show ring, they cause joint problems and joint pain for the dog. Sure, a mutt from the pound or a puppy from a neighbor can be a wonderful pet, but how much better if that animal is healthy.


I worked in a vet clinic for a few years. Realized that if it weren't for the freak breeds, vets wouldn't make much. Bulldogs and pugs that can't breathe, little dogs with bug eyes and hair rubbing on them to get eye ulcers. Dogs with hairy and/or floppy ears to get ear infections, etc, etc.

Don't know why people can't have a regular dog built normally - my 10 year old lab/heeler cross has never seen a vet except for rabies shot.

I used to be more concerned about pet overpopulation until I was rejected as a potential home for a cat because I said I'd occasionally let it outside. They said it would die from coyotes or owls or...... The guy in front of me was also rejected trying to adopt a dog. Probably easier to adopt a child.

BTW, I went and got a kitten from a farm, and 11 years later, she's somehow still alive, despite being on regular gopher patrol.


----------



## cowcreekgeeks (Mar 5, 2009)

DJ in WA said:


> I used to be more concerned about pet overpopulation until I was rejected as a potential home for a cat because I said I'd occasionally let it outside. They said it would die from coyotes or owls or...... The guy in front of me was also rejected trying to adopt a dog. Probably easier to adopt a child.
> 
> BTW, I went and got a kitten from a farm, and 11 years later, she's somehow still alive, despite being on regular gopher patrol.


Yeah...there is a no kill animal rescue shelter near me. Last year I called them up to ask if they had a lab pup. Sure enough, they did. I said great! I'll be over in about half an hour to pick it up! 

NO!!!!! First, they had to check my finances. They had to come and inspect my home. There was some sort of observation period where they watch me play with the dog to see if it bonds with me.  I told them to go pee up a rope. 

Funny...about once a month we get a call or a letter soliciting donations for that shelter because they say they have too many animals and not enough money. They say that nobody wants a rescued dog!!! Again, told them to pee up the rope. 

We found our dog on freecycle and she's been a good dog.


----------



## Lyra (Sep 15, 2009)

haypoint said:


> Listen to Bob Barker, spay or neuter your pets.
> Plenty of healthy puppies, dogs, kittens and cats killed in shelters because no one wants them.
> I think checking the market prior to breeding is good advice. Visit a shelter and see how few people are adopting pets.
> 
> ...


That isn't harsh at all. I used to live in a college town and it was so sad to see the county shelter load up with pets when kids had to go home for the summer.

With the economy the way it is more people than ever are abandoning their pets. People are either starving their horses or letting them go. We need tougher legislation to cut down on puppy mills, limit the amount of breeders, and prevent animal abuse.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

This sure is a devisive issue. 

I've helped out at our local shelter. I've seen people come in to get a dog that was so obviously wrong for them. Border Collie for someolne in an appartment. Pit Bull puppy for a family with toddlers. Some may think it better to push off every dog to anyone that seems interested. Eventually the shelter gets the dog back, more screwed up than ever.

So the shelter does need your donations and they are going to try to insure a safe placement for the dog. If you want to BBQ a dog on your backyard grill, check out freecycle, I guess those folks won't give you any hassle.

"Last winter I sold 35 registered puppies for $400.00 ea & 5 unregistered pups for $200.00 ea."

Strange how some folks will see this and clench their teeth in anger, while others will see it as a way to increase their on-farm income.

Different strokes for different folks. I guess you know what I think.


----------



## Noellereagan (3 mo ago)

cowcreekgeeks said:


> So what? Terri is selling SIX pups. If you're going to get angry about people selling something, get angry about people selling drugs, not animals. The last thing this world needs is more holier than thou pet people and their thousands of rescued pets.


A-fricken-men. I registered for this site for the sole reason of giving you accolades which is exactly the thoughts I was thinking. I agree with you 120%.


----------



## Little Quacker in NC (May 9, 2002)

Evons hubby said:


> ummm, ethnicfoods.com maybe? 🤷


As a buyer I would want to know that the parents of these pups are clear of Keratitis, which is common in this adorable breed. As an old Vet Tech I'd want a vet check included in the price to be sure the pups check out as healthy too. These breed can have a number of congenital problems and another relating to eyes is PRA. So being sure both parents are clear for them is a wise. move. I am thinking that of course a health certificate would be offered for each pup plus a five generation pedigree so prospective buyers can look up the close relatives of these cuties too. Even though they require a lot of grooming(usually monthly by a prof groomer) and that is an added expense it is really hard to imagine a more people perfect and loving breed!


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

Little Quacker in NC said:


> As a buyer I would want to know that the parents of these pups are clear of Keratitis, which is common in this adorable breed. As an old Vet Tech I'd want a vet check included in the price to be sure the pups check out as healthy too. These breed can have a number of congenital problems and another relating to eyes is PRA. So being sure both parents are clear for them is a wise. move. I am thinking that of course a health certificate would be offered for each pup plus a five generation pedigree so prospective buyers can look up the close relatives of these cuties too. Even though they require a lot of grooming(usually monthly by a prof groomer) and that is an added expense it is really hard to imagine a more people perfect and loving breed!


I doubt that you are going to get any of that in a $250 puppy. I suspect it is "you pays you money and you takes you chances"


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

oregon woodsmok said:


> I doubt that you are going to get any of that in a $250 puppy. I suspect it is "you pays you money and you takes you chances"


Pretty much like $1,500 puppies.


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

Evons hubby said:


> Pretty much like $1,500 puppies.


 Its a living animal and as such no one has total control over how the dog grows. However, I feel more secure if both parents, all four grandparents, and all the great grandparents are all hip scored. elbow scored, and have their eyes CERFed, are Bon Willdebrands and thyroid tested, and have genetic marker testing for diseases that have know genetic markers, and the temperaments are tested and evaluated on every dog in the pedigree.. Then I am careful how I raise the dog and the dog has always been free of health issues. (touch wood). If the dog is supposed to perform some kind of work and all his ancestors were good at it, I have a much better chance of getting a dog who is good at the job.

Not that $200 puppies can't end up being a good dog, but you are not likely to get much testing or pedigree work with that pup. Maybe it will work out and be what you hope to get and maybe not. Genetics matter as much as rearing.

If I want a dog to herd sheep, I get a Border collie from proven lines. I don't go down to the dog pound and get a cheap pitbull and hope I can train him to herd sheep. Pitbulls are pretty trainable and maybe I can do it and make him into a good sheep dog, but it is a lot of work to train a sheep dog and I would rather start with a dog who is bred to do the job.


----------



## Rubyfifer64 (10 d ago)

terri46355 said:


> We have 6 registered Shih Tzu puppies for sale. $250 each. We are not professional breeders (puppy mill). Should I advertise "home raised"?
> 
> 
> male
> ...


If you are breeder you are a breeder. 
If you produce sick dogs then you are a poor breeder and won't be in business long.
If you are selling anything the very act of a sale makes it commerce. 
Stop name calling. It's not becoming or professional.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Rubyfifer64 said:


> If you are breeder you are a breeder.
> If you produce sick dogs then you are a poor breeder and won't be in business long.
> If you are selling anything the very act of a sale makes it commerce.
> Stop name calling. It's not becoming or professional.


Is there a reason you felt the need to bring up a 13 year old post to chastise the poster?


----------



## Rubyfifer64 (10 d ago)

Rubyfifer64 said:


> If you are breeder you are a breeder.
> If you produce sick dogs then you are a poor breeder and won't be in business long.
> If you are selling anything the very act of a sale makes it commerce.
> Stop name calling. It's not becoming or professional.


And "rescue" is also shopping. They aren't giving animals away except maybe cats.


----------



## Rubyfifer64 (10 d ago)

Danaus29 said:


> Is there a reason you felt the need to bring up a 13 year old post to chastise the poster?


Was is so old... I wasn't chastising for breeder but for NAME calling. They had a litter of pups that legally makes them a breeder... So yeah don't throw stones at other breeders. 

Why did you feel the need to defend their post and chastise me??
Ummmmm


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Rubyfifer64 said:


> Was is so old... I wasn't chastising for breeder but for NAME calling. They had a litter of pups that legally makes them a breeder... So yeah don't throw stones at other breeders.
> 
> Why did you feel the need to defend their post and chastise me??
> Ummmmm


 The post was 13 years old. The comment had already been beat to death.


----------



## Rfd hogs (2 mo ago)

We used to breed Rough Collies like Lassie we used craigslist and Facebook. You need to be creative or it will get removed. We haven't had a litter in a few years now and with the new PayPal etc reporting rules probably will never have another


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

Rfd hogs said:


> We used to breed Rough Collies like Lassie we used craigslist and Facebook. You need to be creative or it will get removed. We haven't had a litter in a few years now and with the new PayPal etc reporting rules probably will never have another


Puppies.com and other paid to advertise sites are helpful. As far as being paypal taxed. Its been put on hold for a year. I pay tax anyway with my sales. But om going to stop using zelle for deposits and take a personal check, hold the check till pick up , give the check back to buyers and collect full price in cash. Not sure if it will work. Might still have no shows . my deposits were always non-refundable to hold a puppy. If the buyer fails to show I cash the check if i dont have a ready buyer.
Just dont like the government looking at my bank account .


----------



## RJ2019 (Aug 27, 2019)

Forcast said:


> Puppies.com and other paid to advertise sites are helpful. As far as being paypal taxed. Its been put on hold for a year. I pay tax anyway with my sales. But om going to stop using zelle for deposits and take a personal check, hold the check till pick up , give the check back to buyers and collect full price in cash. Not sure if it will work. Might still have no shows . my deposits were always non-refundable to hold a puppy. If the buyer fails to show I cash the check if i dont have a ready buyer.
> Just dont like the government looking at my bank account .


Just wondering, what's to stop a buyer from going down to the bank and canceling the check if it isn't cashed and they decide to back out of a sale?


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

It's been our experience that reputable, informed, experienced and conscientious breeders do not need to advertise. They already have a waiting list that is miles long.


----------

